# Brooklyn got the BEST Birthday Present- new puppies!



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Please welcome the "Twilight" litter- Edward, Bella and Jacob!
Born on 7-15-09 to Emmy and Jester- their 'last hurrah' litter-
My daughter couldn't ask for a better Birthday present, her birthday is tomorrow! (and she is a Twilight freak)


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

What a good birthday present! I love the snowman on the back of the last on the right in the first shot--Jacob?

Congrats!
Karen


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes, that is Jacob-
In the first pic, from left to right they are: Bella, Edward and Jacob


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They're beautiful, such sweet photos. Sure sounds like a great birthday present!!!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh, that is FANGstastic! Great Name choices! and they are gorgeous!


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

They are just adorable. Don't think I can look at this thread anymore... I work in downtown Sacramento, just too close to those beauties...Help, MHS!!!!! Too much temptation, lol. 

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations, Emmy, Jester and Katie!

And Happy Birthday, Brooklyn!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I have to agree. There couldn't be a better birthday present. They are so cute. Looks like they have one, two and three spots on their hind quarters. Adorable babies. Hope Emmy is doing well.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Barb- you need to come visit!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats on the new litter Katie!

Ryan


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

They are precious. A wonderful birthday present indeed! Congratulations to Emmy & Jester. Well done!

Early happy birthday to Brooklyn!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

OK...I'm definitely still on Team Edward! They are beautiful...please wish Brooklyn a happy birthday for me!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I want 3 puppies on my birthday! Congrats on your new litter Katie and Happy Birthday Brooklyn


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You already have 3 Amanda, don't be greedy!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations! 
Happy Birthday Brooklyn!
LOL--Someone mentioned "the snowman" It looks like one has 3 black spots, one has 2 and the last one has 1 spot. (was that their birth order as well?)


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Happy Birthday Brooklyn.....what a great gift!
Like other, I love the spots on their back 1~ 2 ~ 3....
Please post more pictures along the way so we can see the changes!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Oh Oh*

You will have fights from team Jacob and team Edward.

No wonder you have been so quiet for a while, you have been mommying a pregnant gal!

Congrats to all of you. They are adorable!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Awwww. More puppies to love and admire. What a wonderful birthday present.


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Barb- you need to come visit!!!


Not before that adorable Jacob with his black "snowman" is gone...too much MHS, lol


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey Katie, since I share a birthday with Brooklyn that means that I get first dibs on puppies...right?? :eyebrows:
I'm a member of team Jacob myself


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

They're so cute. Happy Birthday Brooklyn. Looking forward to seeing them grow up.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday Brooklyn and what a wonderful present. The puppies are just adorable.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations and Happy Birthday, Brooklyn. I love Jacob.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations, Katie! Happy Birthday, Brooklyn! The puppies are so cute. I just love to see cute little pink paws.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Congrats Katie! They are too adorable for words!

I love the one, two, three spots also! or are those drops of blood? :evil:

A very happy birthday also to Brooklyn!
Can't wait for my puppy pictures!

It seems like only yesterday that Jester was a little boy himself!

Beverly


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

They are such cuties! Congratulations Katie, I can't wait to "catch up" at Nationals. Tell your daughter Happy Birthday. My husband's birthday was yesterday and his racehorse won for his present right on his birthday! I still like your daughter's present better. LOL


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats on the gorgeous litter! So, does your daughter get to keep them all? lol


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congratulations Katie and Brooke!! They are so tiny, so adorable. I'll be looking forward to knowing more about them as they grow up. Sweet.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Congratulations Katie and Happy Birthday Brooklyn. What a great way to spend your summer vacation, watching puppies grow! It's amazing how much all the puppies resemble each other.
Carole


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Katie Congratulations....pretty puppies. Tell *Brooklyn **Happy Birthday*! so does she get to keep one of these babies??


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Thank you all for the Birthday wishes for Brooklyn- it sure put a smile on her face! They puppies are doing great, getting fat and sassy.
Brooklyn is already begging me to keep Jacob......*sigh*


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful! Look at those cute black markings!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats Katie and tell Brooklyn HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

The Twilight babes are a week old today-
Growing like weeds and so very sweet- Bella is the biggest with Jacob right on her heels. Little Edward is a few oz less than them- but holding his own! He is actually going to be sable, I can already see it coming in behind his ears. His colors will be fun to watch change! I am going to guess him to be silver like his momma-


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They're adorable.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

So cute!! and I love the backdrop!

:baby:


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

Just adorable!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Katie, they are adorable. I love the theme, as my daughter is hooked on the Twilight series.
Gina


----------

